# Trinity Karate for Christ Dojo Video!



## Yondanchris (Jan 10, 2011)

[yt]lyAZDK0AKAs[/yt]

Well here it is...finally, doing this video has been on my list for a while...
just a quick tour of the dojo, with more technique/kata videos to come soon! 

let me know whatcha think! 

Grace and Peace, 

Chris


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nicce, Chris! I pray God's blessings on you & your dojo in the coming year!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 17, 2011)

IcemanSK said:


> Very nicce, Chris! I pray God's blessings on you & your dojo in the coming year!


 
Thanks Iceman!


----------

